# Recipes ~ lets get our foody on!



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Lets share some of our favorites! *Your* recipes only please, not something that can be found food.com...

DT's Bacon Puttanseca Sauce (not a fan of anchovies so I make a bacon version)









4 lbs fresh tomatoes - I use San Marzano or Roma (plum tomato types) which ever looks better at time of purchase

Fresh Garlic (chopped) - no amount listed, do this to taste. I like super garlicky so I use about 8 cloves

Fresh Basil (destemmed) - a heaping handful works for me

Capers 2 tbsp

Sea Salt (10 cranks on the grinder)

Pepper (black, red and\or white peppercorns work - 20 cranks on the grinder)

Extra Virgin olive oil (6 tbsp)

Kalamata olives (1 cup and halved)

Red Onion (medium and diced) not pictured for this batch as the guests coming over had onion allergy

Balsamic Glace to taste. I am very partial to the one pictured which has essence of White Turffle in it

Bacon!!! 1 lb thick cut (fried and chopped)

Water (1 cup to start, add more as needed for consistency)

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Halve the tomatoes and deseed them, then dice them to reduce cook down time. Leave the skins on, they add so much flavor!

Add tomatoes, 1 cup of water, the salt, and a little bit (1tbsp) of the balsamic to a large stock pot and bring to a boil, boil about 15 minutes stirring often and start smashing the tomato. Then reduce to a simmer, cover and simmer about 60 minutes. Stir and smash tomatoes every 15 mins then recover.

At the 60 minute mark if you want a smoother sauce, pour contents to a blender and blend smooth. I prefer a chunkier sauce so I don't blend and just simmer a little longer to break down the skins to soft.

Now add the garlic, basil, olive oil, more balsamic, pepper, and onion, bring back to a boil stirring constantly, then reduce to simmer and cover for 30 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes. (I add about 1 tbsp of the bacon grease at this point too...yum!)

Add the capers and 1 tbsp balsamic, stir, cover and simmer for 15 minutes, also you can add a little water at this point if your have a very thick paste like sauce. Stir very well if added.

Add the olives and 1 tbsp balsamic, stir, cover and simmer for 15 minutes

Taste it before adding the bacon to determine if you want more balsamic (i usually add approx 6-8 tbsp more to taste.

Add the Bacon, stir well, cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Taste and stir, add more salt to taste at this point if you want a saltier sauce. Cover and simmer 15 minutes. Also add more water at this point if needed, the bacon will absorb some and make your sauce very thick almost paste like.

Remove from heat, let cool. Transfer to a storage container and refrigerate overnight to let the flavors marry.










Cook *fresh* (not dried) pasta of your choice to al dente texture (I like to use mushroom ravioli) drain the water and run under cool water while in the colander for a few seconds to stop the cooking process, but not enough to make the pasta cold (pasta will continue to cook for about 7 minutes if this is not done)

Top the pasta with the sauce and some freshly grated or shaved Parmesan Reggiano and enjoy!

The sauce will keep about 5 days in the refrigerator due to no preservatives, so if you are not going to use all of it, seal unused portions in freezer containers and freeze. It will keep about 6 months in the freezer and still have good quality when thawed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My only domestic quality is that I live in a house. 

Recipes are a lot like science fiction. I read it and think "yeah that's never gonna happen"
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> My only domestic quality is that I live in a house.
> 
> Recipes are a lot like science fiction. I read it and think "yeah that's never gonna happen"
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha! I love it.. Recipes are for consistency and they are great at that.. For a home body, seeing a recipe is a super starting point to be creative to your own tastes!

Flavors are amazing, sensual and arousing even. Playing with the right flavors and consistencies eating can be an event that is not just a meal!

I don't have pics right now but lets see about some good ol fashion southern biscuits and gravy... after all these years, still my most favorite thing to make besides experimenting with chili.. 

For the biscuits

No all purpose crap, straight Winter Wheat Flour chilled in the fridge overnight.
Real Buttermilk
Butter

sorry quantities vary for amount..
keeping the dough as COLD as possible when kneading and forming the dough into biscuits, hands create heat for the dough and so does movement so be quick!!!

Pre-heat the (hopefully cast iron) oven pan, cake pan etc for a couple minutes and butter the inside real good

Cook the biscuits HOT and quick.. Like 475 - 500 for 10 mins or whatever it takes for golden brown

The gravy

Cook off some hot sausage and crumble it, set aside to drain.

Reduce some Fatback for the grease (most important) low heat for a long period will yield the best product, we aren't frying up bacon here..
Put aside the fatback for eating later as a snack  yum

With the fatback grease hot in the pan, sprinkle in some of that wheat flour in the grease and whisk it constantly until there are no chunky chunks..

Pour in some whole milk whilst you continue to stir and then bring it to a bubble, not a boil... take it off the heat and stir until it thickens a bit..

once again sorry the amount of grease, flour and milk vary depending on yield.. Usually I use enough grease to cover the bottom of the pan a little, about 3 tablespoons of flour

Add the hot sausage to the gravy, and unbutton your pants.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I needs a recipe for ostrich, and kangaroo.... what ya got?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

^ yum! 

And I feel ya on the recipes thing... I had to write mine down as I posted it here and guesstimate the quantities (except the bacon) so others could try and reproduce it if it sounded good to them. I cook by look, feel, smell and taste. And have been making most of my 'recipes' over 30 years since I was a kid.

I just buy quality fresh ingredients and get to work!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I needs a recipe for ostrich, and kangaroo.... what ya got?


it would depend on the part of the bird, the kangaroo is best in a stew, or a soup..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yum is right. Im into eating weird foods so I came across an exotics meats website and decided I wanna try those. I just have no idea how to fix em up right.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> My only domestic quality is that I live in a house.
> 
> Recipes are a lot like science fiction. I read it and think "yeah that's never gonna happen"
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bahahaha Omg i love you lauren!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I do have an awesome wings recipe..... 

Drive to wingstop, order the 2 person meal bone in, cajun and atomic (only girls and sissies do lemon pepper and that weird shit), take ur cup fill it with gold peaks sweet tea, max out. 

Im telling u the sweet fries they got set off the wings...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I cook awesome Chinese Food. I call it Panda Express.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

:hammer: lol


pitbullmamanatl said:


> I cook awesome Chinese Food. I call it Panda Express.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Orange chicken master huh?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol... Y'all are too much.... Chain food and restaurants don't count. 

But wingstop ain't bad when I'm feeling lazy though!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Dt that sauce sounds yummy! Might have to try that around here sometime.

I like experimenting. Buuuut my recipes come . from pinterest lol. I have a few that are passed down in the family like our homemade chicken and noodles thay are the best ever and my grampys famous Potato soup.

One of our favorites is cheesey chicken casserole.

3 cans of crescent rolls
4 chicken breasts 
Bag of shredded cheese
Milk
Big can of cream of chicken.

Cook and shred chicken. Mix with half a bag of shredded cheese. Place dollop onto a crescent roll and roll it up. Heat soup on stove and add milk until it's a gravy consistency. Once all your crescent rolls are rolled up pour a spoonful of soup gravy on top and top off with cheese. Bake according to crescent roll package. Once done serve over rice and top with left over gravy. Super easy and yummy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love to cook, I make all kinds of things, this is my favorite go to salad lol.

Strawberry salad

1 cup white *balsamic vinegar* - simmer it down to a syrupy consistency, like 15-20 minutes. Let it cool. I make up a bottle and put it back in the bottle and just use it like dressing. But a cup is good for the salad if you want dressing on it all.

1 large *fennel* bulb with fronds - chopped into slices. save the fronds
about 4 cups of baby *arugula*
1 cup )or more lol) sliced *almonds*, toasted and then cooled
salt and ground pepper
1 pint *strawberries* stems removed and chopped

put it in a bowl and toss and you can put the fronds on top like a garnish with the Almonds. I like extra almonds lol

I swear its the best salad. Lots of flavors, really easy and yummy.

Cant wait to try the sauce! looks so yummy! I started making my own pasta after my sister got a pasta maker for Christmas, so I cant wait to try this with some of the pasta.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Cook? That's womans work! I have no suck knowledge.......


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> Cook? That's womans work! I have no suck knowledge.......


Women belong in the kitchen, 
Men belong in the kitchen,
Everyone belongs in the kitchen, 
The kitchen has the food


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Eh, I very rarely follow recipes lol. I use what I know... a little of this, a little of that. If it don't taste right, add some more of this and a pinch more of that lol. I seriously just eyeball measurements, with the exception of making things for the first time lol. Right before Christmas, I ventured to make a pan of lasagna for the first time, so I did follow a recipe for that, but doubled the cheese and meat because my family can eat. I only follow a recipe on a regular basis at work (making pizzas and sandwiches for the public, things have to be consistent). 

Would be interesting to try some of y'all's recipes though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> Women belong in the kitchen,
> Men belong in the kitchen,
> Everyone belongs in the kitchen,
> The kitchen has the food


:goodpost:
My old man makes the most bitchin potato soup with bacon and garlic. OMG to die for.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

My favorite dish to make and seem to be peoples favorite to eat is my Penne Alfredo

1 pkg Penne Pasta 
1 stick of butter
1-2 cloves of minced garlic (depends on your preference)
1 pint of heavy cream
1 cup of fresh Parmesan cheese (i love cheese so I use 1 & 1/2 cups)
2 tbsp cream cheese (i'm pretty liberal with it, so these are heaping tbsps)
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp white pepper

Make Pasta to your liking.

In a sauce pan over medium heat - melt butter and add garlic and cook for two minutes.
Then add in heavy cream and cream cheese and heat until bubbling, but do not boil. 
Add in Parmesan Cheese and mix until the cheese melts. 
Sprinkle in salt and pepper to taste

Next pour your pasta into the sauce and mix well.

TA-DA!


----------

